# Chickasawhatchee



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 16, 2005)

hey anyone been to chickasawhatchee this past 4-day hunt, what are the conditions


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 16, 2005)

anyone been to chickasawhatchee wma this past weekend 11/9-11/12, what are the conditions out there?


----------



## 7 Mag (Nov 16, 2005)

I hunted all day Friday, 11Nov05. Conditions were DRY and only saw does. I've found some good rub lines and a couple of scrape lines.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 16, 2005)

are the hogs hidden away as they were last year this time, couldn't find one last year. off of 62


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 11, 2005)

well i was over there this weekend  seen  some does . the bucks were working scrapes . havnt seen  or heard  a hog


----------



## blindhog (Dec 11, 2005)

Were there a lot of hunters?  Hear any shots?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 15, 2005)

yea  good # of hunters  had over 80 deer killed on  the quota hunt.


----------

